# Making Bait.



## flipper1 (Dec 2, 2013)

What is the most efficient way to preserve previously caught cigar minnows for future use as bait?


----------



## BigRed38 (May 5, 2009)

Brine with a little epson salt and freeze. Will keep the cigars slightly tougher than the usual thawed out bait. Will also help preserve the color/texture a bit.


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

I have one of those small freezers that will freeze anything within minutes. Perfect for bait because it freezes so quickly.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

Almost instantly, is it a sub zero freezer or something?


----------



## Trble Make-rr (Sep 30, 2007)

*My mixture*

Kosher salt, ice, bucket and water. 
Pour ice in bucket
Pour salt in bucket
Pour water in bucket 
Mix ingredients a lot
Makes a cloudy mixture
Dip a cig in the mixture and you can hammer a nail with it in ten seconds. You can use green or blue food coloring in the mixture and some people use baking soda to preserve.


----------

